
DOJ Denies Gag Orders Against Tech Companies - geophile
http://www.wsj.com/articles/judge-sides-with-technology-firms-in-case-over-justice-departments-gag-orders-1463175983
======
jameskilton
Title here slightly misleading depending on which definition of "deny" you
use. The article's actual title is "Judge Sides With Technology Firms in Case
Over Justice Department’s Gag Orders".

~~~
payne92
Or, typo: denies -> denied

'S' and 'D' are QWERTY adjacent :)

